# Garden Wagon



## Chubbo (Jun 1, 2014)

I hope this post is in the right catagory. Here is a garden wagon that I built many years ago using welding, wood working, scrounging materials, wheel barrow wheels, 1/8"x2" angle iron, 1/8"x2" flat iron, 2" sq. steel tubbing, various sizes of flat iron, 3/8" pipe tie rods, and various metal for the front axles, 1" steel rod for rear axel, Pine 2"x4"s, Pine 3/4"x4" & 3/4"x 6" boards, and many many 14"x 20 carrage bolts, lock nuts, washers. It has a removable tail gate, exchangeable toungs, one for towing with tractor, one for hand pulling, removable riding buckboard seet & footrest. This wagon has many uses, hauling garden material, tools, Cast iron cooking gear to the woods behind the house, and last but not least taking the great grand children rides in. It has been in service for many years, since 1964. Chubbo


----------



## Beone (Jun 1, 2014)

You need two Bernese Mountain Dogs to hitch it to!

dave


----------



## xalky (Jun 1, 2014)

Awesome little project and you made it to be very versatile. That's what's so awesome about being a tinkerer. You can make things just the way you like em!)


----------

